# Fake security cameras



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I was looking on frighteners entertainment on his shop, and i see you can get 5 of em for 21, which is a good deal, does anyone know if they work well or not? (For prop movement)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Motion activated with with a red blinking light.
Swing side to side.
If they didn't work well, I wouldn't have them on my site, truly.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

woah, awesome its motion activated too nice! few more

1. Does it make a lot of noice
2. If I put a mask over one, will the motion still go off?
3. It requires batteries only, so its portable?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ghostess Deanna would have to tell you if that worked for her, but yes on batteries and low on the noise, hardly any.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

lol, so does it work over a mask, or do you not know? 5 for 21 is amazing deal

Could i send you a check? I dont have paypal (im 14)

They work right, there not messed up


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yes, a check is fine...it's like a hand shake these days.
So, are you worth a hand shake, your word?
Then it works for me


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

yes it may take me like a week (ill send fast shipping) but does it work underneath a mask? just making sure


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I would check with Ghostess first, just to make sure it worked for her without glitches!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

If anything, maybe move the "eye" that triggers the motion.
If the mask covers it, maybe just move it to another location,
say like in the nose part of the mask, or the mouth.
It's a great deal none the less


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok , frightener, let me get back to you in 1 week, will they still be there


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No problem. If I run low or out, I'll get more.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Cross, Jeff's the best - I've heard nothing but good stuff about his products and service. If he says it works and works great, take his word for it.

I'm waiting on a response from Ghostess to see what luck she had with masks. These things would be awesome to hack into a motion sensored head movement. If this can work I'll pick up a set of these myself soon.

-TM


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Ooooooo, that sounds AWESOME! FE, any way to have a look at them?? Did I miss something somewhere???


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those do look interesting !!! I am thinking about it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words TM!

And, I'm shipping out the rest of the orders today, sorry for the delay but ran out before I left for MHC and they didn't show up until yesterday.

I have 1 case left on hand after filling the orders.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Ghostess on whether these work good with a mask on them? and Jeff - where are they on your site? I can't find them.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Right here: http://thefrighteners.com/Props.htm


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have some of these cameras. they should have enough grunt to turn a wig head with a mask. I would mount the camera upside down and hook the head to the camera bracket. This way the motion sensor on the camera body stays put and can be pointed out of the neck area. I'm not really sure how long the batteries last.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info Hib. I think it's worth trying - sounds simple enough. 

Jeff - I just placed my order.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Got it.
It will be pulled and packaged this evening and going out tomorrow.
You should have a tracking # in your email box.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I bought 5 of them to use for turning heads last year or the year before. I wanted to do what VillageHaunt did with his:

http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/hfcamerahack.msnw

Only I was going to use mine on a few Bluckies by the cemetery fence so they'd move when the kids walked by. The cameras aren't very noisy at all, especially won't notice it if you have sound ambiance going. Unfortunately, I was trying to do this project with like a few days before the big party and no sleep, so I got frustrated trying to fit them into the Blucky in a way that still looked normal and I gave up. I'll be attempting it again probably this year though.

The little sensor "eye" MUST be clear of anything, so if you use it with a mask, you need to find a way to have that eye open and clear or it won't move. I think someone did a hack to get it to move continuously, but I can't find the link for it. These are GREAT little dummy cameras and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

If these are similar to the ones that Harbor Freight sells for about twice the price, then they will indeed handle a wig head and mask. I mounted mine upside down like Hib said, and screwed one of those extra large plastic skulls to it. It worked great. 

The motion is nice and subtle, but it's great for a centerpiece on a buffet at your party. You'll catch a lot of people off guard with their hands in the chip bowl...haha.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wonder if one could hack the guts out and install it in maybe a gargoyle, put them on cemetery columns and have them move when people pass to really creep them out.

-TM


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Liam said:


> The motion is nice and subtle, but it's great for a centerpiece on a buffet at your party. You'll catch a lot of people off guard with their hands in the chip bowl...haha.


Liam, that is an EXCELLENT idea!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> Wonder if one could hack the guts out and install it in maybe a gargoyle, put them on cemetery columns and have them move when people pass to really creep them out.
> 
> -TM


Terrormaster ..that would be too cool im sure it could be done.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Jeff - got my order Saturday. Speedy delivery as always - Thanks! Can't wait to start experimenting!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks, Ghostess! It was a last minute idea, but worked great. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*I just ordered...*

I just ordered my fake security cams from Frighteners on Saturday.
Can hardly wait to get them.
Not sure what I will use them on, but I am sure I can dream up something.
How soon before you send them, Jeff?


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Jeff (frightener) 

I sent you a pm. =)

sending once i get your addy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Got it PMing you now.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I may need to pick some up too,


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*Cams Came*

My fake security cams came today.
Thanks Jeff.
They look so cool I don't know if I will turn them into Halloween props or just use them as is.
Maybe a little of both.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

octoberist said:


> My fake security cams came today.
> Thanks Jeff.
> They look so cool I don't know if I will turn them into Halloween props or just use them as is.
> Maybe a little of both.


Cool, do they turn as well like the more expensive models or just blink?

-TM


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

By the sounds of it they are the same and have the movement too. I think these are now on my list of things to get too! To good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So these are fake security cameras, but move towards the motion? If you walk up within range of one will it turn towards you, and then follow as you pass by?

Or does any motion just make it start going back and forth?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

joker said:


> So these are fake security cameras, but move towards the motion? If you walk up within range of one will it turn towards you, and then follow as you pass by?
> 
> Or does any motion just make it start going back and forth?


Dunno, thats what I'm trying to find out. Not sure how it would know which direction the motion came from unless it had two or more sensors then turn towards that sensor. But my understanding is it has only one sensor.

If it's the former rather than the later and I can get these in my gargoyles then thats really gonna creep people out muhahahaha.

-TM


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cant wait to get mine! 

I sent the check yesterday!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

joker said:


> So these are fake security cameras, but move towards the motion? If you walk up within range of one will it turn towards you, and then follow as you pass by?
> 
> Or does any motion just make it start going back and forth?


Nope, they don't move towards the motion. What happens is that once the motion sensor is tripped the camera turns back and forth several times and a blinking light comes on. This goes on for 20 seconds and then stops until triggered by further motion.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I caught up with the orders, all went out today.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm just about sold on these. Will probably pick some up from you soon Jeff.

Planning on hacking one of these into the motion sensor so sound will play with the camera is triggered.

The idea is to have the mechanics from the camera fire off the sound module (which has he sound of stone grinding against stone) and the movement either move the entire gargoyle or the head (depending on how hackable the garg turns out to be).

The module goes for about 11 bucks at Radio Shack prebuilt. Would it be cheaper and easier to build a similar module from scratch? If so can any electronics gurus point me in the right direction to plans?

THanks,
-TM


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Those a pretty cool TM. I didn't know that RS was still making them.
I've used these for years for the sounds in my haunt.
I wired them into house receivers to amplify them.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff,

Thanks for the cameras. Just got them in today. The couple of spiders you threw in at the top scared the wife pretty good enough for a laugh. Were you at GLFF this year? I attended for the first time and was pretty impressed. Unfortunately, we had to leave early since my 7 yr old was itching to find something more fun to do but we did walk through the Haunted House during setup.

Felipe


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Another thing to add to my list of wants. Seems to be growing. lol


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Just ordered mine ! forgot about them til i caught this thread..... D-OH
Can't beat the deal, not even "fleabay" can touch this deal !!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment, Would I still be able to order these and get them by the 31st? I totally forgot to get these.


----------

